
Use GitHub Gists for Permanent Static Image Hosting - philshem
https://gist.github.com/remarkablemark/feff40b0a522f0c41c4eff0b77ea1d47
======
philshem
I find it a clever way to host images for a GitHub repo Readme.md - without
needing an images folder inside the repository.

